# Lenovo g580 opens at boot menu/app menu screen help!!



## lampii

this is what it looks like! please help me I am in trouble. I tried looking at other people's questions about this but none of the answers seem to help me and it always redirects me back to this same screen.please tell me what to do!


----------



## lampii

and it won't let me exit either!


----------



## TerryNet

That's when you turn it on using the regular power button, right? I had to ask the "dumb" question because it looks more like that other little button (forget Lenovo's name for it) that brings up boot menu and other BIOS/UEFI/Setup type stuff.

Did you do anything special or have some strange Windows 8 problem just before this mystery started?


----------



## RaytheBear

You are probably right on the mark TerryNet, on my Lenovo G780 which is in the same ballpark as the OPs laptop(since the manual that came with mine has his model # on my booklet) and the small button is positioned right beside the Power button, why they put it so close to one another is in my opinion, a Bad decision, it should have been placed on the other side furthest away from one another, anyway, here is the brief description of this button, called the "Novo button" on mine:

*"Novo button: * When thecomputer is off, press this button to start the

Lenovo Recovery system or the BIOS setuputility, or to

enter the boot menu."


----------

